# Where should we go?



## benlolson (Sep 1, 2003)

Myself and a group of friends have started an annual tradition of chartering a bareboat for two weeks in August. We did the BVI''s last year and had a blast. This year I want to go somewhere new, maybe outside the Caribbean. I don''t want to do Greece or anywhere too far away (I live in LA) but I''d like to go somewhere out of the ordinary. 

We try not to spend too much money, as we are all college students or new graduates (or in my case, college dropout ... so airfare is the biggest cost involved. We can split the costs of the boat by 7 or 8 usually, which makes it manageable.

Where do you recommend we go? Any places that you''ve chartered that stand out as THE place to go? Thanks!

Ben Olson


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

I hear Baja California is real nice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have you thought about Hawaii?

I did a shared sail with Honolulu Sailing and had a blast. You might want to check them out. 

The time was during the month of Dec. We were basically the only boat out there so there were no crowds. In addition the whale watching was awsome. 

The sailing is a little more challenging in the South Pacific as compared to the BVIs but I thought it was more fun and less crowded then the BVIs. Just my opinion. 

If you want to discuss further, My email is [email protected] 

Tony


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have you thought about Hawaii?

I did a shared sail with Honolulu Sailing and had a blast. You might want to check them out. 

The time was during the month of Dec. We were basically the only boat out there so there were no crowds. In addition the whale watching was awsome. 

The sailing is a little more challenging in the South Pacific as compared to the BVIs but I thought it was more fun and less crowded then the BVIs. Just my opinion. 

If you want to discuss further, My email is [email protected] 

Tony


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

Have you given any thought to Belize??

English Speaking Country, 2nd largest barrier reef in the world next to the great barrier reef in Australia, close, still in Carribean,....


----------



## benlolson (Sep 1, 2003)

I have thought about Belize, but I don''t want to go somewhere that is a typical tourist destination. We are all adventure seekers and want to get as far away from the nice hotels and clean bars as possible. So far, Thailand is top of the list on next year, but it may be too expensive. Anyone had any experience with Thailand?


----------



## cvyachts (Dec 17, 2002)

Good day to all of you

I am a greek owner running a small company with 3 boats for charter at greek waters 
you can find some more info on my site www.cvyachts.gr
my boats are in excellent condition and our service make all of our clients happy.
for the year 2004 i have also reduce the charter rates.
please take a look of my site and i will be very glad to answer in any of your question.

thanks c vafiadis


----------

